
Show HN: Seotify – Reveal your competition's heatmap and traffic data - basitmakine
https://seotify.com
======
basitmakine
Hey everyone! My startup, Seotify has just rolled out its 3 app, Site
Explorer, a competitive analysis tool that allows you to discover your
competition heatmap data, and discover their traffic and engagement.

I thought YC community would be the perfect place to ask for some feedback :)

Feel free to comment below if you've got any questions.

